# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Për "Elita Kombëtare"

## skipetar

E kam vën re se "Elita kombëtare" është shëndrru në reklamë për "Hashim Thaçi, lideri i PDK-së".

Për me ju shmangë këtyre reklamave partiake, si parakusht për hapjen e temës te "Elita kombëtare" duhet dëshmia se si ja ka ngritë vlerën kombit Shqiptarja për të cilën hapet tema. Gjithashtu, shkrimet që pasojnë duhet me shtu dëshmi të reja ose me i përforcu dëshmitë që janë përmend në shkrimet e mëparshme. Reklamat partiake munden me zënë vend te "Tema e shtypit të ditës".

Përveç kësaj, "Elita kombëtare" është kundërthënëse. Për shembull, Luigj Gurakuqi e Ahmet Zogu janë bashkë te "Elita kombëtare". Për me ju shmangë kësaj kundërthënje, duhet me u shtu edhe një temë - "Fundërrinat Kombëtare" - ku ndër të parët do të renditej Ahmet Zogu.

Për më shumë, kam vën re se ngjehen te "Elita kombëtare" edhe disa artistë që nuk kanë vlera artistike e as kombëtare. Për shembull, shkruhet për një aktor Shqiptar si "Elita kombëtare" veçse në një film Amerikan i është pa fotografia e tij - për një çast në prapavi kur hapet dera. Pra, duhet me u bë një përzgjedhje.

Si sygjerim të fundit, po shtojë se do të ishte mirë sikur në "Elita Kombëtare" të shkruhej vetëm për ato që kanë ndërru jetë - e gjatë jetës së tyre janë dëshmu si Elitë Kombëtare. Përndryshe, disa që jetojnë e që janë ngjehë aty, tash për tash, nuk kanë përgatitje e vepra as për te "Elita e Çobanëve".

----------


## Albo

Nuk e ke kuptuar qarte se pse nje forum i atille ekziston dhe pse ai eshte nje nga forumet me me vlere ne kete forum shqiptar. Dokumentim i jetes dhe vepres se gjithe elites se mendimit shqiptar, pa marre parasysh ngjyrimet dhe animet politike te tyre. Ne ate forum do te gjesh jeten e disa prej intelektualeve me te shquar shqiptar ne vite, do te lexosh mbi jeten e tyre, do lexosh artikuj te shkruajtur me doren e tyre, foto e video te jetes se tyre.

Pra ai forum ekziston qe ti si Skipetar te lexosh mbi jeten dhe vepren e gjithe intelektualeve shqiptare. Pasi te njihesh me jeten e vepren e tyre, ti mund te gjykosh ne mendjen tende se cili prej tyre meriton respektin tend, dhe cili prej tyre nuk e meriton. Por kjo ndodh ne mendjen tende jo ne mendjen e forumit, eshte mendja jote qe i ndan intelektualet shqiptare ne te majte e te djathte, ne patriote e ne tradhetare, nuk eshte FORUMI. Po ta benim nje gje te tille do te benim te njejten gje qe beri shoku Enver me 50 veprat e tij famekeqe: shkruajtja e historise sic i vinte atij per mbare.

Forumi i Elites Kombetare eshte forumi ku secili prej jush duhet te postoje dicka mbi jeten e vepren e intelektualeve shqiptare ne vite, dhe te lexoje ne heshtje. Ne ate forum nuk ka vend as per vleresime dhe as per debat, atje ka vend vetem per lexim. 

Albo

P.S Do te pyesja se sa libra ke lexuar mbi jeten e Mbretit Zog, dhe ku ke mesuar per jeten e tij, per te dale ne perfundimin se ai ishte tradhetar?

----------


## skipetar

"Elita" nuk e ka kuptimin e njëjtë si "intelektualë". Në vend të përkufizimeve po marrë si shembull Gjergj Kastriotin që ishte elitë, edhepse nuk ishte intelektual, e është sinonim i kombit Shqiptar.

Me i shqyrtu gjërat e ndara në kohë, atëher Ahmet Zogoğlu, i biri i njëfarë (Xhemal) Pashës, kishte me qenë tradhtarë i Shqiptarëve/armik i Gjergj Kastriotit. Në anën tjetër, Ahmet Zogoğlu do të paraqitet si i mirë nëpër libra të shtypura me dollarë që ua ka lënë trashëgimi pasardhësve - dollarë nga pasuria që e ka vjedh kur është largu si tradhëtar nga Shqipëria. Mirpo, më së miri është me i shqyrtu gjërat në të njëjtën kohë, e atëher kuptohet e vërteta se Ahmet Zogoğlu ishte tradhtarë pasiqë, si diktator i çmendur, i vrau bashkëkohasit e tij - që ishin Elitë Kombëtare Shqiptare - siç ishin: Luigj Gurakuqi, Hasan Prishtina...

Vazhdimësi e Ahmet Zogut ishte Enver Hoxha. Megjithatë, për dallim nga Ahmet Zogu, Enver Hoxha nuk ka qenë aq i çmendur sa me u vetëquajtë mbret.

Elitë ishin që të dytë, Ahmet Zogu dhe Enver Hoxha, por cilësinë "kombëtare" nuk e patën.

----------


## Albo

Nuk te pyeta kot me lart sa libra ke lexuar mbi jeten e Mbretit Zog. Nuk mora nje pergjigje dhe nga ato qe ke shkruar me lart, njohja jote e jetes dhe vepres se Ahmet Zogut eshte ne kuadrin e veprave te shokut Enver dhe propagandes komuniste.

Jane te pakten 2 libra te botuar nga historiane e studiues angleze ne keto 3 vitet e fundit mbi jeten dhe vepren e mbretit Zog. Lexoi dhe zgjero bagazhin e njohjes tende historike mbi kontributin e tij ne ndertimin e shtetit te pare te mirefillte shqiptar. 

Pak rendesi ka per mua se cfare mendon ti per personazhe te caktuar te historise shqiptare, e rendesishme eshte qe te kesh njohjen e duhur historike te jetes dhe vepres se tyre, ashtu sic ka ndodhur, dhe jo ashtu sic e shtremberojne njerezit per qellime te pasterta politike.

Albo

----------


## skipetar

Ahmet Zogoğlu u vetëquajtë Mbret i Shqiptarëve pa kurrfarë të drejte, sidomos, përderisa ka pasur njerëz të gjakut të Gjergj Kastriotit. Si pasojë, në vend se, siç është e vërteta, Shqiptarët të ngjehen si shtetformues së paku prej kohës së Gjergj Kastriotit, Shqiptarët ngjehen si shtetformues sipas dëshirës së shkive të Jugut të cilët e vendosën Ahmet Zogoğlu si mbret (palaço). Tash, të mbetet ty me na dëshmu se Enver Hoxha ka qenë një prej shkrimtarëve për "Monty Python's Flying Circus".

Zgjidhje e mundshme:

Të kthehen në Shqipëri pasardhësit e Gjergj Kastriotit si familje mbretërore.

Për fund, po shtojë se për Ahmed Zogoğlu nuk pat vlerë me shkru më gjatë se sa me pyet se "kënd i kishte dajë?"

----------


## MaDaBeR

Skipetar, boll e ka njollosur per 50 vjet xhaxhi Enver figuren e NMT Ahmet Zogu, ose ZOGU I, e pas tij per 17 vjet Sala me Tosin, ka ardhur koha qe gjerat ti shohim me realizem dhe figurat te vleresohen ashtu siç e meritojne. Nqs Ahmet Zogu na qenkerka i veteshpallur mbret, atehere dhe Bamir Topi na eshte president i veteshpallur, pra mos ja fut si kodra pas bregut se nuk te shkojne keto analiza surrealiste. Ate e ka zgjedhur mbret nje Asamble Kombetare ku anetare te kesaj asambleje kane qene te gjithe te zgjedhurit e popullit. Mos harro gjithashtu se ishte Ahmet Zogu qe formoi per here te pare nje shtet Shqiptar modern, ose me sakte ndertoi shtetin ne formen qe ka sot ne Shqiperi rreth 100 vjet me pare. Keshtu pra qe shikoji gjerat ashtu sic jane per te pare dhe diskutimet rreth ketyre gjerave mund ti beni ne vendin e duhur e jo ketu. Gjithashtu nuk ke asnje te drejte ti modifikosh emrin e mbiemrin askujt, me keto gjeste ul veten tende.

----------


## Fiori

Diskutimet mbi figurat e elitës kombëtare mund ti vazhdoni tek forumi 'Elita Kombëtare'. 

Nq se mendoni se figura të caktuara nuk i përkasin atij forumi, mjafton të kundërpërgjigjeni tek temat e hapura për këto figura, duke përdorur fakte e dëshmi historike si dhe duke qëndruar gjakftohtë.

Përshëndetje

----------


## Jimmi_1978

Skipetar, edhe nese ti e quan Ahmet Zogun tradhetar ose kedo tjeter, kjo nuk e heq ate nga elita kombetare. Nese e kupton termin Elite, atehere do te kuptosh per cfare behet fjale ketu. Ahmet Zogu ishte elite dikur. Edhe Enver Hoxha ishte elite per 50 vite.

----------

